# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for April 2014

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - April Fool's Day: Prank a DC any way you want and record the reaction. -_ INeverWakeUp_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Easter: Find an Easter Egg and open it. Report what's inside. - _anotherdreamer_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Spring Flora: Using any means necessary, create a unique plant (unique foliage, flowers, fruit or function) that does not exist in real life. - _StephL and her inspiration_  
*Advanced Task ii* - Spring Weather: Alter the weather by summoning a tornado. - _Sivason & Ophelia_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - International Astronomy Day: Get to outer space using any means necessary. "Swim" in space to your favorite planet or celestial object. - _Mismagius_

----------


## woblybil

Oh -Goodie....... I get to go swimming with girls in space ..  :woohoo:

----------


## NyxCC

Great tasks! Thanks another dreamer for saving our ass - I remember us having to lay an egg about a year ago.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Great tasks! Thanks another dreamer for saving our ass - I remember us having to lay an egg about a year ago.



 ::chuckle::  most of us were either afraid of pooping, or ended up pooping in the dream

----------


## Aristaeus

...Yyyyyeah, I was expecting an April Fools or Easter-oriented task.

Anyhow, Advanced Task I and Bonus Task seem fairly interesting. Cannot say the same for the basic tasks, however. Advanced Task II could have been a little more flexible, in mine opinion. [Shrugs] But whatever.

I might do some of these, if I manage to get enough sleep.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Loving this new set of tasks! Can't wait to try my own suggestion, and of course, summon a fucking tornado!

----------


## AstralMango

Sweet! I'm lovin' these new tasks. Now I've got more motivation for lucid dreaming. Wings of awesomeness, here I come!  ::D:

----------


## Mismagius

Awesome, there's a bunch of great tasks this month!  Also, yay one of my tasks made it!  



I can't wait to try these out, I hope everyone has a bunch of lucids this month~





> Oh -Goodie....... I get to go swimming with girls in space ..



You're welcome  :wink2:

----------


## AstralVagabond

Oh, goodness! New tasks!! How exciting!  :Oh noes:  These sure look fun to try out. Although I'm also still attached to some of the old tasks and wishing I'd had more time to get some of those done... Oh. And I miss my wings. :c

... But then, this also motivates me to get some of the new tasks done as soon as possible, so I can have my glorious wings reclaimed!  ::D:  Saving Caesar from assassination sounded great; but so too summoning a goshdarn tornado! And, although I miss the prospect of doing the former advanced and bonus tasks, the basic tasks for this month look even more interesting to try out than those from before. I'll make sure to give those DCs a lark worthy of acknowledgement Colonel Sassacre's Daunting Text of Magical Frivolity and Practical Japery!



... But awww. Back when I had those wings, I'd totally forgotten about the thread where I could submit new task suggestions of my own! Well... I guess I won't forget this time. See ya!  :Off to Bed:

----------


## woblybil

> Awesome, there's a bunch of great tasks this month!  Also, yay one of my tasks made it!  
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try these out, I hope everyone has a bunch of lucids this month~
> 
> You're welcome



It's like.... I have a reputation to uphold y'know...   :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Hmmm, Same as the beginning of last month, I can't delete a post or upload an image ???   :Sad: 
Then someone fixed it later...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hmmm, Same as the beginning of last month, I can't delete a post or upload an image ???  
> Then someone fixed it later...



wait, what happened?

----------


## woblybil

> wait, what happened?



Almost missed you, I tried to upload a space girl the last post and I didnt get the "Browse" for upload button and theres no delet post in the edit.
I went around thru internet explorer too but same thing..

----------


## FryingMan

Well we'll see another dry spell now and these tasks, even basic, are harder than just asking a DC for a name which can be done in a very short amount of time and with low cognitive state.   Pranking takes a pretty high awareness dream I'd think.   Well, stretching one's abilities is a good thing, right?

----------


## Nfri

First?  :Cheeky: 
Today's LDing ( induced by galantamine + choline with scrambled eggs, mild)
2:00 go to sleep
4:45 wake up
5:30 galatamine + choline, scrambled eggs and juice
6:00 go to sleep
7:45 wake up

*LD Easter eggs*
I'm in a house where two gangs go after each other. I hide and I see creatures like from fairy tales. A rubber flying prying mantis find me! I'm afraid that she reveals my position so I jump on it and I rip her rubber head off. I examine it's rubber green body and I become lucid. There is a girl hidden with me. I ask her for easter egg. She give me ordinary chicken egg. I break it and there is just an inside of an egg. I need more eggs. I see old refrigerator, open it and expect to find eggs in there. There is packege of eggs but it's full of tomatoes. I close it and try to summon eggs on more time. Open it and find 5 chicken eggs. I take them and try to change it color to be more easter. I hide it behind my back and expect to change its color. It does every time. I tell the girl that I wanna find a surprise inside the egg. ''Throw it to the ground'' she replies. I do it and I see toys like from kinder surprise. First is puzzle toy and the other three are the same - small yard with plastic giraffe....

*LD DEILD Flight into space*
... I'm in the mountain village. I decide to fly into space. I already tried it few times but I never managed to leave the atmosphere. I jump and fly toward the sky. Every time I clench all my muscles and kick with my legs I enormously speed up. I do it few times until I see huge green mountains in front of me. I fly really fast toward the mountains so there is no comming back. I tell my self that I will pass through. I'm not afraid of smashing my face so speed up more. I fly throught it easily and now I'm in the clouds. After like 5 minutes I turn my head back and I expect to see the globe. Suddenly I see earth. It's so tremendous huge all over the view. I speed up and now I'm in the ink black space. I see all the planets of our solar system, sun and moon. All are the same size. There is completely silence and suddenly calm and conquering music starts to play. I decide to meditate there. I'm not a great meditator but in this lucid dream and in space with this soft music it was unforgetabble wholesome feeling. I open my eyes and I see strange boards with anciend markings floating around. I decide to wake up and record my lucid dream.

----------


## Sensei

I have been trolling DCs a lot lately. Should be fun.  :smiley:  we'll see if I feel like doing. It in dream over my goals (hard for me to remember other people's goals).

@mismaningus who is that girl? Looks familiar but I am drawing a blank.

----------


## StephL

OH WOW!!!

 :Bliss: 

Wonderful tasks!!
This is a month where I'd like to do all and every one of them - soo excited!
Thanks everybody who inputted - and Ophelia - so you can incubate your non-real-life dream-sign as a task - that's great!
What are you going to do, if there is already a tornado, from which you get lucid??
Make a second one and let them collide?  :Cheeky: 

Nfri - huge congratulation!
You and your lucid doping are quite amazing, I got to say!
 ::shock:: 


Fryingman - while I agree - the Easter Egg is quite advanced - pranking a DC should be as easy as you want it to be - say something nasty to them - I guess that would be counting, while not exactly sophisticated - or pinch somebody. I know, they are not in the real spirit of elaborate pranks, where somebody is made to believe something - but they count. Make somebody believe you are a nasty person - voilà.


By the way - I hope, I dream a plant, which I can draw!
Wouldn't it be great sometimes to have a "dream-camera" - so you can re-watch a dream - but that's a whole other can of worms..

----------


## Mismagius

> I have been trolling DCs a lot lately. Should be fun.  we'll see if I feel like doing. It in dream over my goals (hard for me to remember other people's goals).
> 
> @mismaningus who is that girl? Looks familiar but I am drawing a blank.



Jennifer Lawrence!   ::D:

----------


## Sensei

> Jennifer Lawrence!



Man... I didn't recognize her smiling. :/ I am used to her sad and complaining.

----------


## Mismagius

> Man... I didn't recognize her smiling. :/ I am used to her sad and complaining.



Haha, what?  Jennifer Lawrence is always smiling, I think you're thinking of Kristen Stewart  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sensei

> Haha, what?  Jennifer Lawrence is always smiling, I think you're thinking of Kristen Stewart



She is always smiling when outside of movies, but in hunger games and catching fire she isn't. And I don't celeb stalk her for very specific reasons.. :tongue2: 

Oh! And Kristin Stewart has the "constipated face" down pat. :cheese:

----------


## NyxCC

> Well we'll see another dry spell now and these tasks, even basic, are harder than just asking a DC for a name which can be done in a very short amount of time and with low cognitive state. Pranking takes a pretty high awareness dream I'd think. Well, stretching one's abilities is a good thing, right?



Fryingman, I believe that the more complex the task, the more you have a reason to try stay longer in the ld - extending length and keeping lucidity for longer. One gets better if one is constantly trying to achieve new heights. Or as Brandon likes to say, shoot for the stars, in the worst case you'll end up on the moon!  ::D:

----------


## anderj101

Bacon eggs, here I come!!!  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidordie

> *Advanced Task ii* - Spring Weather: Alter the weather by summoning a tornado. - _Sivason & Ophelia_



Do eyes have to be open?  I feel like it would be easier if you could close your eyes and spin.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

My failed attempt at the April Fool's task:





> ...I realized I was dreaming (YEAH!) and thought right away about finding a DC to trip. I was already in some house, but it was unfamiliar. My left eye wasn't working right, but I ignored it. I walked into the next room and saw a really beautiful African American woman. Great body, beautiful face and hair.. made me think right away of black Barbie. She was standing in a corner of what looked like a small, cluttered family room. I said "Come 'ere.." to her, with the idea that when she walked up to me, I'd stick out my leg and trip her. But she just shook her head and said "no." Stupid DCs... when will they learn that you're not supposed to tell us dreamers no...



I got my revenge later on.

*
Whole Dream.*

----------


## FryingMan

> My failed attempt at the April Fool's task:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my revenge later on.
> 
> *
> Whole Dream.*



Nice "later on" there.  Looking forwards to many such TOTM "failures"!

----------


## woblybil

> My failed attempt at the April Fool's task:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my revenge later on.
> 
> *
> Whole Dream.*




Wow, A really fantastic dream...That's the only kind of revenge DC's understand  :tongue2: 
And I wouldn't dare tell anyone about my DV and Lucid Dreaming goings on or they'd have me in a padded cell !

Aside from that, I still cant upload a picture from my computer..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Wow, A really fantastic dream...That's the only kind of revenge DC's understand 
> And I wouldn't dare tell anyone about my DV and Lucid Dreaming goings on or they'd have me in a padded cell !



you and me both





> Aside from that, I still cant upload a picture from my computer..



Ahhh, is the uploader tool not working when you try? I hate using that thing even when it DOES work, so I just host my images on imageshack or imgur

----------


## woblybil

No. Another uploader comes up with just a red OK and green Cancel button for pasting web addresses instead of the basic uploader that lets you browse files..I can do it in the DJ but not here... Also like last month no delete button in edit to delete a double post.. Just kind of a pain in the butt but the same thing happened at the turnover last month..And I think you fixed it..I checked settings and that all looks good.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

test

bouquet1.jpg

It worked fine for me in explorer as well as chrome. I'll ask gab then get back to you.

edit: how large is the image? The bouquet I just uploaded above is 445X500. Try resizing it then see what happens. Gab wasn't able to get it to work for her anyway, so it maybe something else entirely.

----------


## KonchogTashi

On it!

----------


## woblybil

@#@#$

----------


## woblybil

> test
> 
> bouquet1.jpg
> 
> It worked fine for me in explorer as well as chrome. I'll ask gab then get back to you.
> 
> edit: how large is the image? The bouquet I just uploaded above is 445X500. Try resizing it then see what happens. Gab wasn't able to get it to work for her anyway, so it maybe something else entirely.




No access to computer images period, I can't post to random image either  :Sad: 
I clip off exposed parts to impressionable viewers before I post them ....

See what I mean, Now I cant delete the double post..Maybe it's mad at me  :tongue2:

----------


## AstralVagabond

Riiight... So, um...

When I said that I'd get some or one of the new tasks done as soon as possible... I guess I really took that to heart.  ::D: 

Only a day late was I from the first day of the new tasks being announced. Or the day with which my seasonal task was associated. Although... Since it's the 2nd of April and this day isn't over and it hasn't had its night yet (at least not where I am)... this date of completion is really like I got the task done on the night of the 1st of April, isn't it?  ::biggrin::  Yes, that's right. Today, I had a lucid _nap._ The second lucid nap I've ever had and the first one really worth noting. Well, then. Without further ado:

_Basic Task i_ - April Fool's Day: Prank a DC any way you want and record the reaction.

The setting when I became lucid was an altered, dream version of my school. After a failed brawl wherein I attempted to fight someone with magical abilities but was never able to summon them and ended up getting pummelled, the first thing on my mind was that I should do one of the new Tasks of The Month. I climbed to a cloth roof connected to my school's main staff building (which isn't there in real life) and saw one of my classmates giving a speech to the rest of the school that he wrote as part of a project, with another one sitting next to him for some reason, on a very tall structure that seems quite precarious in retrospect made of wooden stilts and a cloth roof (which definitely isn't there in real life). Since I have an ambivalent relationship with this guy, I feel okay with the prospect of pranking him before his audience. I jump off, fly over behind him, sort of land on his shoulder for a moment and fly off again. It's supposed to be like the tap-the-person-on-the-opposite-shoulder-to-make-him/her-look-over-the-wrong-way trick; but with flying. I think he looked at me for a moment but was generally unfazed and continued with the speech. In case this wasn't enough of a prank (I didn't want to miss the opportunity to get a task-of-the-month done this early on), I flew up behind him again and pulled on his shirt, spun him around a bit and threw him off the oddly precarious cloth roof structure. It looked like a long way to fall but... you know, he was still alive. ... Right? (That's actually what I thought to myself at that happened. 'Hey, I just threw him a long way down but, you know, he is still alive! ... Right?' I then flew down to check on him but never really completed the check successfully.) That latter prank actually took a bit of time to get to work as, beforehand, I was trying to pull the guy by his shirt but he was too heavy to budge. Fortunately, though, he didn't really react and seemed to oblivious to it when I did it. The intended effect of it was to be so bold and quick that he would be taken aback by the sudden lack of sitting material under him, like a far-up variation of the pulling-the-chair-out-from-under-the-person trick.  ::jester:: 

As a matter of fact, I find that interesting... Because, when I was thinking about this task-of-the-month before I took the lucid nap, two tricks that prominently came to my mind were the tap-the-person-on-the-opposite-shoulder trick and the pull-the-chair-out-for-someone-as-he/she-is-about-to-sit-and-end-up-pulling-it-all-the-way-out-just-as-he/she-does-so trick. It becomes evident to me time and time again how what we think about happening in our future lucid dreams really affects the decisions we make and how things later go in those dreams. This sort of lucid dream incubation really is important, I see.

----------


## fogelbise

Nice tasks! Thank you  :smiley:  ...I need a little kick in the pants to refocus the last few days, so this is some nice inspiration! Saw your DJ Ophelia, I will take that kind of "fail" any day!

Following up last month's discussion, here is my new incubation image just added to signature...Saw a blingee image Sibyline posted and I found this blingee:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> As a matter of fact, I find that interesting... Because, when I was thinking about this task-of-the-month before I took the lucid nap, two tricks that prominently came to my mind were the tap-the-person-on-the-opposite-shoulder trick and the pull-the-chair-out-for-someone-as-he/she-is-about-to-sit-and-end-up-pulling-it-all-the-way-out-just-as-he/she-does-so trick. It becomes evident to me time and time again how what we think about happening in our future lucid dreams really affects the decisions we make and how things later go in those dreams. This sort of lucid dream incubation really is important, I see.



Yes! And congrats on the wings. You know, I had thought about the shoulder tap trick too hehe.

----------


## AstralVagabond

> Yes! And congrats on the wings. You know, I had thought about the shoulder tap trick too hehe.



Whoo!  ::content::  Hello again, my dear wings.



Now, then. With so much more time left in the month than before, let's see how many more tasks-of-the-month I can score this time! Or start brainstorming on some lucid task ideas for next month.

----------


## FryingMan

Yeah weird minds think alike, I'm planning a shoulder tap or simply a classic "hey what's that over there!?"

Although nailing a barbie lookalike on a couch sounds like a lot more fun!

----------


## Valyreone

Interesting!

----------


## StephL

I've been indulging in picture orgies in the Space Event thread - and now I cheekily double post..

We are LDers, who are at least theoretically able to actually go there - I find it overwhelmingly fantastic to see these pictures and imagine to swim about in a star-birthing or deathbed nebula!

Our universe has such a sublime beauty - it's almost as if we were made to marvel at it.
Maybe our beauty-loving ancestors were more curious and passionate for finding knowledge and understanding? 
Knowledge and patterns being intimately entwined ..

And we had no idea for such a long time, of how colourful space actually is - these nebulae look wonderfully psychedelic - even Space.com commented such.


The famous Cat's Eye Nebula: Dying Star Creates Fantasy-like Sculpture of Gas and Dust:




The unique planetary nebula NGC 2818:







> The spectacular structure of NGC 2818 contains the outer layers of a sun-like star that were sent off into interstellar space during the star' s final stages of life. These glowing gaseous shrouds were shed by the star after it ran out of fuel to sustain the nuclear reactions in its core.
> 
> Planetary nebulae fade away gradually over tens of thousands of years. The hot, remnant stellar core of NGC 2818 will eventually cool off for billions of years as a white dwarf. *Our own Sun will undergo a similar process, but not for another 5 billion years or so.*
> 
> This Hubble image was taken in November 2008 with the Wide Field Planetary Camera 2. The colours in the image represent a range of emissions coming from the clouds of the nebula: red represents nitrogen, green represents hydrogen, and blue represents oxygen.




Hubble Space Telescope Image of Nebula and Star V838 Monocerotis.






Now I have a hard time stopping..  ::alien::

----------


## FryingMan

p.s. what the heck is that food photo?   Spaghetti and meatball cupcakes?   With cherry sauce?

----------


## StephL

Spaghetti Ice - don't you know that, FM?
Ice worms and fruit and for cheese it's white chocolate grind - delicious!!

Or wait - maybe prankster food??

----------


## FryingMan

Ah, never heard of that.  I was thrown off by the grater, I thought it was parmesan, not white chocolate.    Looked like a dessert but couldn't be sure  :smiley: .

----------


## NyxCC

Not sure what kind of prank to pull off with the cupcakes, but it's a great excuse to enjoy some dream food!  :Drama:

----------


## AstralMango

> Not sure what kind of prank to pull off with the cupcakes, but it's a great excuse to enjoy some dream food!



You could put a cupcake on a seat just as a DC is sitting down?  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

> Not sure what kind of prank to pull off with the cupcakes, but it's a great excuse to enjoy some dream food!



Let this appear on an unsuspecting DC's table - bear and all:

----------


## Sensei

I want to pull a prank with one of the DCs I am trying to make persistent. I am afraid the Vixen would kill me if I did something... Jason would as well. I need less powerful friends in my LDs... or get stronger.

----------


## woblybil

That worked well I see  :tongue2: 

(fixed - OpheliaBlue)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

The pic is spaghetti and meatballs cupcakes. The meatballs are chocolate ganache, the sauce is raspberry jam, the parm cheese is grated white chocolate, and the noodles are just buttercream frosting piped through a small tip. You can google "april fool's cupcakes" and there's all sorts of funny ones.

woblybil: the imgur link you posted was to an imgur page with the pic on it. You have to click the pick to get the url. I fixeded it.  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Ah - something was not entirely correct to be spaghetti-ice, I suspected something..
Nice woblybil - that would top it of, actually - a fairy to live in your spectacular plant - now I want one as well!

----------


## Mismagius

Congrats to Nifri and AstralVagabond for early completion!  





> Wow, A really fantastic dream...That's the only kind of revenge DC's understand 
> And I wouldn't dare tell anyone about my DV and Lucid Dreaming goings on or they'd have me in a padded cell !



Haha, I talk to my family about it all the time and I'm not in a padded cell.  If padded cells are made out of mattresses it would be fun to play in one, a trampoline room would be even better  ::D: 

@StephL Those space pictures are pretty, I'll have to start looking at more for inspiration.  I also have a neat book about space I should read.

----------


## FryingMan

> The pic is spaghetti and meatballs cupcakes.



OK where's my congratulations on nailing it?  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> Congrats to Nifri and AstralVagabond for early completion!  
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I talk to my family about it all the time and I'm not in a padded cell.  If padded cells are made out of mattresses it would be fun to play in one, a trampoline room would be even better 
> 
> @StephL Those space pictures are pretty, I'll have to start looking at more for inspiration.  I also have a neat book about space I should read.



Hey as long as they're quiet and dark at night, and they let you sleep at least 8 hours, sounds like heaven...

----------


## woblybil

> The pic is spaghetti and meatballs cupcakes. The meatballs are chocolate ganache, the sauce is raspberry jam, the parm cheese is grated white chocolate, and the noodles are just buttercream frosting piped through a small tip. You can google "april fool's cupcakes" and there's all sorts of funny ones.
> 
> woblybil: the imgur link you posted was to an imgur page with the pic on it. You have to click the pick to get the url. I fixeded it.



Y'know.. Another forum I'm on (steel guitar forum) has a practice page where we can mess with stuff until were ready to post it, Just an idea....

----------


## NyxCC

> OK where's my congratulations on nailing it?



There!  ::D:  _Do let me know if it doesn't upload properly_

image.jpg

----------


## Sensei

> Y'know.. Another forum I'm on (steel guitar forum) has a practice page where we can mess with stuff until were ready to post it, Just an idea....



You can preview post on here. If I am not sure if something is coming up right, i preciew the post. If you put it on here, then hit go advanced (it will have a preciew there), from there you can just hit preview post to see what it will look like when posted if you messed with it at all. 

@StephL and Fryingman.
Oh an insane asylum, that's the dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> That worked well I see 
> 
> (fixed - OpheliaBlue)



OK this beats my idea for a dream plant by a mile.    Must readjust plan now.... also grow a couch nearby, and we're all set.

----------


## StephL

Hach ja - I really really love space pictures - so I'll spoiler some more:


*Spoiler* for _more space_: 





This is done by an amateur with a simple small telescope - I should really get mine out again - it is not exactly easy, anything other than the moon - and I need to get somewhere dark - but I really will this month!!





Horsehead Nebula, Hubble
_Not_ false colour!









> These shape-shifting galaxies have taken on the form of a giant mask. The icy blue eyes are actually the cores of two merging galaxies, called NGC 2207 and IC 2163, and the mask is their spiral arms. The false-colored image consists of infrared data from NASA's Spitzer Space Telescope (red) and visible data from NASA's Hubble Space Telescope (blue/green).







 ::alien::

----------


## StephL

> OK this beats my idea for a dream plant by a mile.    Must readjust plan now.... also grow a couch nearby, and we're all set.



Oh yes - I also updated my ideas - nice touch to grow furniture as well!




More:
Botanical Illustrations from CODEX SERAPHINIANUS | Arthur Magazine

----------


## OpheliaBlue

awesome lucidspiration Steph!

----------


## woblybil

> OK this beats my idea for a dream plant by a mile.    Must readjust plan now.... also grow a couch nearby, and we're all set.




It just seemed that a girl plant growing in a bowl of what could be Easter eggs more or less covered all the bases  :tongue2:

----------


## NyxCC

^^This is brilliant!  ::D:

----------


## StephL

> It just seemed that a girl plant growing in a bowl of what could be Easter eggs more or less covered all the bases



Did you do her yourself??!

----------


## woblybil

> Did you do her yourself??!



No: To both questions  :tongue2:

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



Some clowds were in my room and they fell down from the seiling. Thought its strange and made RC. remembered about easter egg - summon it under the stairs. I took it and put on the table. It was with some picture. I opened the eggshell and there was ordinary boiled egg. I cut it to explore wat was inside - ordinary boiled vitellus. I gave up the egg and tried to remember other tasks but couldn't.

----------


## woblybil

> *Spoiler* for _for dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Some clowds were in my room and they fell down from the seiling. Thought its strange and made RC. remembered about easter egg - summon it under the stairs. I took it and put on the table. It was with some picture. I opened the eggshell and there was ordinary boiled egg. I cut it to explore wat was inside - ordinary boiled vitellus. I gave up the egg and tried to remember other tasks but couldn't.



What did you think was inside Easter eggs?...  :tongue2:

----------


## AstralVagabond

> Congrats to Nifri and AstralVagabond for early completion!



Ooh! Thanks, Mismagius! Now... for some _further_ early completion.  ::movingmrgreen:: 

That's right! I did it! Only four days into the new month, I managed to get _two_ basic Tasks of The Month done!! (When I first joined in February, I didn't get any... In March, I got one done near the end of the month... At this rate of improvement, it seems like I should get all Tasks of the Month done with time to spare in May and the Task of The Year done by June! ... That was a joke. Don't take it as a promise. Although maybe... Hey, the key to being a successful lucid dreamer _is_ optimism, right?  ::teeth:: )

_Basic Task ii - Easter: Find an Easter Egg and open it; report what's inside:_ I am in a swimming pool and I just got done with doing a cannonball and getting out of the water. (The water felt real and wet. It was cool. I mean... it was good. Although I suppose the water wasn't particularly warm either.) I remember the other basic task-of-the-month that I have yet to do and get to work on summoning an Easter egg or a few. I turn my head several times, expecting something to be there next time I turn it. I see a few colourful eggs sitting on the ground - about 5 or 6 - some of them in multicoloured patterns and some of them monochrome. They seem small - though not really small for real-life chicken eggs. I pick up a decorated one. I open it with my hands and it separates in the middle, like one of the Kinder Surprise toys earlier mentioned. Inside it is a mass of milk or dark chocolate - sort of cuboid-shaped but not perfectly so. More unmoulded. I taste it and it tastes like chocolate. I don't finish eating it, though. I look over and see the other Easter eggs - some of them, the multicoloured ones, opened in the same way and with similar masses of chocolate in them, though with different kinds (such as white chocolate) - and the monochrome ones, which are actually _made_ of chocolate. I don't taste any more of them before moving on, though.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay! Wings coming after work..

----------


## woblybil

I think I may have done Basic II, I'll leave it up to the judges...(this is grabbing at straws)
4/05
11:am.. Napping I dreamed I was in a muddy riverbed digging for gold but didn't have a pan and tried to borrow one but nobody had any so I found an old hubcap and then saw a cave high up on a cliff and decided to flit up there then climbed up inside it until I came out on top of a tall building overlooking an apocalyptic city of devastation and didn't like it so I went back down in the cave and then realized I was dreaming and spun looking for an Easter egg.
I landed in a clearing next to a woods and between two huge boulders near the woods I saw a monster brown chocolate Easter egg standing on end maybe four feet high and paddled over to open it but it opened itself showing two rows of huge teeth and I said "Not this one" and looked around but no more eggs, nothing but brown grass and trees and then it turned dark and I fell into the dark hole but an outside noise startled me awake... Dang !

ps: I'm going back to what I do best, (Girl hunting)
I likely could have found a really good mushroom/girlplant/thing in that cave with a button here and a button there  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Don't know, why that wouldn't count!!
At least you didn't get bidden in a remake of "Night Of The Living Bread" .. ::mrgreen::

----------


## AstralVagabond

> Yay! Wings coming after work..



 :woohoo: 

Oh, funny thing, by the way. This task was accomplished in a daytime nap as well. So... guess all that's left to try this month is the more advanced tasks. Wish me luck in dream Herbology.  :Thinking:

----------


## StephL

Which herbs are you experimenting with AstralVagabond?  :Happy:

----------


## Thena

So I had a funny experience the other morning that relates to the tornado task. I'm still not clear whether I had a false awakening or an actual awakening. All I know was that I woke up to find that there was a heavy thunderstorm going on outside. I checked my watch, noted that it was only around 4 AM, and debated whether to just go back to sleep or attempt a WBTB. As I settled back into bed, I noticed the storm was getting worse, the thunder was louder, the wind was picking up…

And then the wind got so bad that I could hear the fully-loaded garbage cans outside being thrown against the house! I figured that normal winds couldn't possibly do that, so it must have been some kind of massive storm, or even a tornado. 

After sleeping in for a few more hours, I got up, headed outside to check out the storm damage -- and found absolutely nothing. Those garbage cans were still in place, still full of garbage, and looking pretty much untouched. Then I checked with family members. Everyone was clear that there was a thunderstorm that morning, but no one remembered it being as severe as I did. Sooooo... I'm thinking I might have dreamed the whole thing but wasn't lucid enough to realize it.

I think I need to start simple and go for the Easter egg task. My old boss held an Easter egg hunt for us at work last year and I had so much fun with it. I'm not sure yet if the guy who replaced her is cool enough to do the same thing. And I'm a little too old to play with the kiddies during their hunt at the Easter party.

----------


## AstralVagabond

> Which herbs are you experimenting with AstralVagabond?



Um... I... don't really know yet.  ::huh::  I was thinking it could be possible for my subconscious to just sort it out when I get there; but perhaps it _is_ better that I develop a clear idea beforehand...

----------


## kilham

Failed attempt #1 and 2:

Yesterday in WILD: I appear in an underground railway and stabilize dream by rubbing hands. First thing I have in mind is trying Advanced I ToTM, I cupped my hands and blow into them to make a plant appear, but nothing happens. My dream control in WILD sucks!.

I say loud to the dream I want some new plants to appear, and on the other corner some plants appear in their pots, but they are ordinary plants, none of them is a new plant. I try again to blow into my hands to make a new plant appear but nothing!, I close my eyes while I do it (expecting that when I open them itll be there) damn!! I forgot I cant close my eyes in LD because I wake up if I open them again.  ::doh:: 

Today in WILD: I appear in a train. It stops and Im facing another train coming in my direction, it crashes before me. I climb it and jump to the other side where there are many dead bodies. I see an injured -but complete- girl and ask her where to find an easter egg, she just points into the direction of some rocks. I began to search but find nothing, I try to make them appear with expectation but the most it happens is that some rocks change into bright colors, but again, not a single easter egg. I try then the other task I want to do about the plants, same method, I cupped my hands and blow into them, but again, I closed my eyes again and wake up!!!  ::doh::   ::doh:: 

I hate this lack of dream control, I'll have to wait for a DILD to get it done.

----------


## kilham

BTW, I announce that I'll probably won't be able to finish this incredible tasks. I saw divergent movie today and my lucid tasks have DEFINITIVELY changed in priority.
1.- Theo James
2.- More Theo James 
3.- probably some ToTM

God! second sexiest man alive!!  ::smitten::

----------


## FryingMan

> Did you *do* her yourself??!



No, but I fully intend to, couch or no!

----------


## woblybil

> No, but I fully intend to, couch or no!



Now this I gotta see.
Fictional characters come to life in AP or Lucid dreams are invariably Changelings or  "DEMONS"  
So unless you're proficient at dispelling evil forces, Be careful what you wish for.

ps: There may be a non-demonic place to find her on the bio-spaceship Lexx.

----------


## woblybil

This didn't get me a task but I thought it worth putting here anyways..  :smiley: 

It's over here http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...id-romp-56905/

----------


## Sivason

I got the Bonus task nice and early. It was a pretty fun dream, Planetary Marbles- TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I got the Bonus task nice and early. It was a pretty fun dream, Planetary Marbles- TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



YEAH!! high five man!

I've never had to put the bonus task part after the staff member user title, so the text wrapped. I'll take it off if you don't like it.

----------


## FryingMan

> Now this I gotta see.
> Fictional characters come to life in AP or Lucid dreams are invariably Changelings or  "DEMONS"  
> So unless you're proficient at dispelling evil forces, Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> ps: There may be a non-demonic place to find her on the bio-spaceship Lexx.



Say what?!    You made me RC.     What about good ol' DCs, are they "safe?"

It's all dream stuff man, and it's all in your head.

----------


## StephL

Sivason - huge congratulation - been just reading your dream - that's so motivating!!





> The visuals are going nuts showing me nebulae, swirling starts and such. ..
> I fling Mars at Jupiter and the planets bounce around...



Lovely!!

----------


## CharlesD

Well, I managed two in one dream that I woke up from about an hour ago.  I was in a locker room type facility, but oddly enough it was at a truck stop and not a health club.  I had to go, so I went into a stall and sat down to do my business and the fact that there was a locker room at a truck stop made me go lucid.  (I spent several years on the road.  Truck stops have private showers, not locker rooms.)  I thought of the tasks and how I could prank someone.  There was a shower stall and someone was in it showering.  He had left a cell phone and his clothes on a bench outside the shower, so I took them and hid them.  The guy came out of the shower and ran all around stark naked asking if anyone had seen his clothes and phone.  I remembered the tornado and simply said that a tornado should come and by the time I walked outside there were dark clouds and a tornado was forming.  About ten or so formed and they were moving all over, people were freaking out, but none of them did any damage.

I woke up shortly after, rolled over, and went back to sleep, and had another dream in which I went lucid sitting at a restaurant table with a bunch of people.  I was telling them all about the previous dream I just mentioned in this post and how I did things because I knew I was dreaming, and then I realized that too was a dream and I told the other people at the table that I was still dreaming.  We talked for a few more minutes about dreams in general, weird ones we have had, and then I woke up for good.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

basic ii:

Dream started on a cruise ship water park. I was sliding down a huge water slide with blue, green, and red water. Reached the bottom and went straight into a concrete wall. An announcer yelled, "Fuck! that must have hurt". I thought to myself wow, I'm already in a dream? I walked through an archway and was suddenly in someone's backyard. I looked around for some easter eggs to pick up and there were eggs everywhere. I picked up a red and purple one and it was just a hard-boiled egg. I picked up 2 more, hard-boiled eggs. I picked up a fancy looking one with a diamond shell. It opened at the middle and these two fairies flew out, tinkerbell sized. One was made of fire and it promised to give me mastery of fire in my dream journeys. The other was holding a book and it promised to heal me whenever I need it. They flew around me as I went looking for more fun things to do.

----------


## Thena

> I got the Bonus task nice and early. It was a pretty fun dream, Planetary Marbles- TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Hahaha, I read your entry before going to bed last night and it must have carried over! I had non-lucid dreams where I kept seeing astronauts and wondered when I should start preparing to go into space.

----------


## woblybil

> Say what?!    You made me RC.     What about good ol' DCs, are they "safe?"
> 
> It's all dream stuff man, and it's all in your head.



 In someones signature bar I saw {"Of course it's all in your head Harry,but what makes you think it's not real"} 


 Forgive the generation gap  :tongue2:  The only computer game I ever played in my life was pac-man on a TX1000..
You guys nowdays would prolly love demons to kick the crap out of..
For myself anyways, If I study an object visually before bed I will see it behind my eyelids before falling asleep. Then it will be waiting for me in dreamland 'sometimes'... If the thing is human like a photo the DC will be human for me.. If it's a caricature,drawing, painting etc: and it has taken human form usually there's strings attached. But demons are in your head and so cant hurt you anyways.. Just scare the bejabbers out of you ...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*anotherdreamer:* I love your egg task! Did you ever imagine in waking life or in the dream itself that fairies would come out?

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> *anotherdreamer:* I love your egg task! Did you ever imagine in waking life or in the dream itself that fairies would come out?



Nope! I thought it would be a note or something, I was really excited when these little fairies flew out.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Nope! I thought it would be a note or something, I was really excited when these little fairies flew out.



That's awesome. Love those unexpected presents. You get fairies and I get humping cattle.

----------


## Maxis

With lots of projects in school and state testing coming up, I've been having quite the dry spell with my dream recall and haven't really been active on DV either.  :Oh noes: 
Hopefully the ToTMs will get me back into gear (since they're all so interesting!). I think I'll try the Easter and flower one, and being one who loves astronomy I just _have_ to try that bonus.  ::D:

----------


## she

> What did you think was inside Easter eggs?...



It was ordinary hard-boiled egg. Nothing interesting  :Sad: .

----------


## kilham

Not the task I really wanted to do, but here's the other one:

Basic ToTM April - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Thena

I managed to hit both of the basic tasks, though my prank ideas were pretty simple. I had planned ahead to do the Easter egg task and had to think of pranks on the fly as the dream went on.





> There's a square-shaped plate in front of me with Chinese food. I think of the Easter egg task, and brightly-colored eggs start appearing on the plate. I select a violet egg and open it. A tiny bird flies out of the egg, and when I look closer, I see that the egg also contains a large aquamarine set in a massive gold ring. Then I pick up a second egg, a light gray one with a snowflake etched in white. When I open it, a tiny frog jumps out and hops away.
> 
> I start trying to remember what the other tasks are and remember that one of them is to prank a DC. The diner fades away and is replaced by an office. I see a guy walking past me and ask him, "Hey, can you do me a favor and run down the street to get me a Diet Coke?" He agrees and steps outside through a glass door. As soon as he's gone, I lock the door so he can't get back in. But I realize that this is a pretty lousy prank, not to mention I can't be sure he'll come back in this dream. I turn around and see another guy, and think of the most basic prank I can remember. "Dude, your shoelace is untied," I point out, then snicker as he stops to check his perfectly-tied shoes.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha classic prank Thena!

----------


## kilham

wings? Ophelia??  ::flyaway::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> wings? Ophelia??



Gotcha!

You guys are killing it like last month. I need to get on the friggin ball here.

----------


## StephL

> Gotcha!
> 
> You guys are killing it like last month. I need to get on the friggin ball here.



I have the same impression - a lot of TOTM activity this month - and so early, too!

 ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

Must.....get....luuuuuuuuuuuucid (long and stable with awareness and memory!  DCs beware!)

----------


## CanisLucidus

I had a *valiant attempt* when I incorrectly remembered the egg task as being "Give an egg to a DC".  The cool part is that I think _maybe_ I got an in-dream subconscious clue that I'd gotten it wrong.  You be the judge!





> Slightly taken aback at the plunge into lucidity, I try to remember April’s Task of the Month. The actual task is to look inside an Easter egg, but I remember it as “give an egg to a DC”.  
> 
> I walk up to Wife, reach behind my back, and say, “Hey, [Wife]! Here’s an egg.” I produce a plain white egg and place it into her left hand, feeling smugly satisfied at this “flawless execution”. Wife stops singing and glares at me, slightly shaking her head. She looks pissed and her expression seems to ask me _What the hell are you doing?_
> 
> Then with one swift motion, she smashes the egg all over her right shoulder. A gush of yolk and snotty-looking egg white flows down her arm. After another couple seconds of staring daggers at me, she turns her attention away, smiles, and returns to singing.



Full dream: The Egg - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I think it can still count, even though your wife technically "opened" it.  ::chuckle::

----------


## NyxCC

Tried basic ii with the egg but summoned a plastic transparent egg, not very openable, another transparent egg could be seen inside  ::shock:: : 





> Finally remember a task - easter egg and remind myself I can summon one. I close my hands and try to produce an easter egg - something egg-like comes into existence, with decorations and stuff, possibly plastic. It then undergoes changes and becomes completely transparent. This kind of defeats the purpose of the task since I'm supposed to open it and I try the summon again. Once more I get some strange transparent plastic foil egg with cool colored pics on the surface and another transparent plastic egg inside. I think this is like a balloon and wonder about it being ok for the task. As I examine the pics for the journal I notice that the inside egg has now colored pictures of balloons on the surface and the outside egg some disney characters like Mickey and Pluto.



Advanced i success:





> Memory gap but I'm now in my old room and remember the next task - to come up with a new plant. I approach the window and see a plant whose foliage already looks weird, the leaves are similar to pelargonium but more curled. I decide to add random red fruit there, getting a mini-mental image but this doen't change the plant accordingly. There are two plants now, and without touching them and using mind, I start to twist their leaves and stems into all sorts of shapes, trying to create some sort of different plant. In the meantime flowers appear on one of the plants - two different types but they are almost drying now. More manipulation until in the end the plant turns into a smaller plant, mix of an orchid and violet. I think about the size then conclude this experiment in botanics is enough.



And finally Advanced ii - complete weather control  ::D: :





> I then recall the tornado task and look out the window, thinking about one. The sky is gray and a tornado appears in the distance. It does look quite large and menacing and I briefly give in to paranoia, wondering whether I should hide since it is coming in my direction. Then I look at the opposite part of the sky and see that another one has formed. Two tornadoes, task complete and my mind is off the paranoia. Since this task is in line with my improve element manipulation goal, I wonder what else can I do here and decide that the thing to do would be to get rid of the clouds and tornadoes. 
> 
> I go out on the balcony and focus on a tiny area of the sky that is blue and hold my hands up as if I'm stretching the blue sky gap, then decide to use the cover with hands tech to continue, covering the entire sky with my hands but for the gap of blue sky, so that the only thing I see and perceive is the blue sky. Allow a short while to pass, then move my hands away to see that the sky is indeed clearing up and is mostly nice blue sky. There are a few completely black clouds in one corner which I find interesting. Thinking about more element manipulation, I want to do something to the other clouds now - rearrange the sky again. I pick up a tiny white cloud and try to stretch it to the sides with my fingers (not really touching it) but end up actually holding a tiny piece of cloud in my hand.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

awesome tornado dream Nyx!!!

Seeing what was inside the egg I say counts. That may seem loosey goosey, but the basic tasks are supposed to be easier than the advanced and bonus tasks, so there's more leeway there. Maybe we should word them more vague to allow for some margin of error? I'm just brainstorming here, but I think it is important to bring up since the basic tasks have been criticized for being too hard before. Let the advanced ones be more stringent.

You task-clubbers can vote and decide on that.

----------


## woblybil

> awesome tornado dream Nyx!!!
> 
> Seeing what was inside the egg I say counts. That may seem loosey goosey, but the basic tasks are supposed to be easier than the advanced and bonus tasks, so there's more leeway there. Maybe we should word them more vague to allow for some margin of error? I'm just brainstorming here, but I think it is important to bring up since the basic tasks have been criticized for being too hard before. Let the advanced ones be more stringent.
> 
> You task-clubbers can vote and decide on that.



You can't be all things to all people... One month the basic is easiest for one person and the next month the advanced is for someone else..
Sometimes I get lucky  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

I need to hang out in this thread more frequently and get my mojo back! I agree woblybil...and NyxCC made several of the tasks look easy!!  :smiley:

----------


## Spun

I know this doesn't count, but last night, because of this, I had a dream that horses were hatched from eggs.. . And when you were done riding them, you had to put them back inside the eggs to rest. (mind you, these were eggs the size of chicken's eggs) 
I remember wondering about the science behind putting a giant horse inside a small chicken egg.. haha  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Heheeh - even while it's a bit frustrating to not realize it - I love normal dreams with TOTM spillover.
What a sweet thing for your unconscious to make of it, Spun!

----------


## woblybil

> I know this doesn't count, but last night, because of this, I had a dream that horses were hatched from eggs.. . And when you were done riding them, you had to put them back inside the eggs to rest. (mind you, these were eggs the size of chicken's eggs) 
> I remember wondering about the science behind putting a giant horse inside a small chicken egg.. haha



I knew it, I always suspected horses came from eggs.  :tongue2: 

A friend and I once packed a bunch of demons separately into plastic CD cases so he could release them 
later and they could make it back to wherever they came from without fighting any more. 
(dreamers are such nice guys)  ::yddd::

----------


## kilham

......I began swimming around in this nothingness, not knowing exactly where to go, since everything is very far, and there’s almost nothing. I see something like a big hand appearing and pointing me to follow it (well, I didn’t quite see it, it was a combination of seeing and feeling… nevermind, it’s hard to describe what it was like) I follow it but since I’m moving too slow by swimming I increase speed with thought until something “opens” and I’m traveling very fast, I’m approaching to something big and red, I think I’m going to land inside a planet, but as I come closer I see it’s not a planet, it’s just something red with gold, a planetary nebulae (now I know the name), like this one but less dense nebulae.jpg


when I pass by it I hear a loud whoosh! I gasp because I was impressed, I’ve never seen something like that before… but I think that the sound of gasping was real because I heard it coming also from my real body, and that’s what woke me up… well, not exactly full waking, it was false awakening over false wakening several times…


Full dream: OBE/WILD? Planetary Nebulae - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I did the basic task i and bonus task! I think I did anyways. Not sure if it counts because I didn't mean to while in the dream, it happened entirely as a result of dream incubation (I wrote down the tasks I wanted to do 7 times on paper while imagining what it would be like to do them last night). I didn't realize that the great adventures I was having were actually tasks for April until I woke up.

link to the dream: An Afternoon Lucid...in Space!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

I love the horse egg!  :smiley:  I can believe it every time I look and wonder how my big son came out of my little wife! Congrats kilham and anotherdreamer!! I love space but have only been to the moon and floating near a planet. I really want to go to a beautiful nebula...actually I saw something like one when I tried the alien task last month (no aliens came to get me!). Sorry if this has been answered but do you need to swim there to qualify...I guess I could always fly or teleport and then swim/float the rest of the way, right?

----------


## fogelbise

Well I was having too much fun with my task in the first scene that I never went on to the other tasks before waking up. I had them all memorized in hopes of completing several of them at least. So one of the basics:

... I am back at home , most like waking life home and I tell myself to forget about the broken door since I am dreaming. I hear a woman singing lightly like she was following along with a song on the radio and I float/fly up over the fence and I do not see her in the side yard. I look up and see an open window and float up there to the second story and inside I see a man with his two young sons in a bedroom and I think of the prank task of the month and I say hey to one of the kids and duck out of sight like I am leaving but then I pop back up and scare the boy. I then go on to a lot of fun first calling the wife in to the room simply calling out hey wife come here and she even answers something like yes honey and comes into the room...at this point the father and kids disappear and I summon additional people doing additional fun games with them but not really pranks and I summon two more sets of people until the room was full with a lot of people. I may break down the details later in my dream journal...but it is a little embarrassing...nothing new I guess for my dream journal.

----------


## chajadan

I did basic task ii, and advanced task i, so this will be my first advanced task here at dreamviews =)

basic task ii:
I'm in a lucid dream and I wind up walking into my mom's room (a room I haven't seen before), and as I walk in there is a basket of easter eggs on a dresser. I walk over and picked from the multiple color choices and pick one out. They are the plastic kinda that split in half to store treats. I open it up and inside and different color M&Ms, pastel color.

advanced task i:
So I'm lucid and think to do this advanced task. I'm outside and I see an area of concrete where I can try to spring out some custom foliage. I pick and spot, but then it seems like there is already something in the space, so I pick another spot. I have to do this a few times. Then I see and spot and it is completely devoid of anything, pure concrete, but again as I start to focus in on it, I seem to have overlooked something, and I'm like, alright, that's just gonna be my beginning then, since I'm doing that anyway. I just kinda spring up a plant and then I begin shaping it with my mind. I try a few different things, and the process is going fairly quickly, with the plant in lots of fast motion, as it cycles through the ideas I'm spitting out. The final result I decided was my success was a large non-tree plant, as tall as a tree. The foliage was all a darker red. It's hard for me to describe, but, there were multiple shafts that, althought much bigger, would be very roughly similar to aloe, in that there's a central bulge, but the tips become finer to a point. A those tips there was a kinda of bun-knot, or something. It's didn't just taper, it was like, a sewer's tie off knot. There were tendrils that ran the entire length of the shafts, like spaghetti in a sense, and the texture of those red tendrils was particular, like velvety, springy, soft, but cool to the touch if you tried, like cool rubbery.

I really really really like advanced task i, and think I'll try it again a few times.

----------


## StephL

This so lovely, chajadan!!

Now I also want to do it as fast as possible - sounds phantastic!
Wouldn't it be nice sometimes to be able to make snapshots to remember and share..?

----------


## StephL

Been painting interesting flowers on pieces of wood last night - supposedly a job, in the basement of a shopping-centre, sitting on long benches with other Easter decoration handicrafters. Na well - sort of a start.
After ages, I also had a short lucid moment, at the end of a dream - but not connected to the flowers - and all I managed was hover, loose optics and wake up.. ::bluesmile::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had a nonlucid dream that I was discussing the difference between SP and Rem Atonia with some members attempting the TOTM  :Picard face palm: 

It's because of the wiki page, curse you

----------


## StephL

> I had a nonlucid dream that I was discussing the difference between SP and Rem Atonia with some members attempting the TOTM 
> 
> It's because of the wiki page, curse you



Difference is easy: Both is REM Atonia in principle - but SP is REM Atonia, while you are conscious.  :Happy:

----------


## Aristaeus

I managed to fulfill the Basic Task and Advance Task this morning. The Basic Task is highlighted in green, the Advanced Task in purple.

Mine dreams have been very hazy as of late... I guess mine fatigue has finally caught up with me.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 15 APR 2014

In one dream, I spontaneously became lucid in what looked like an empty void cluttered with a mysterious grey material; it reminded me of the lint you often see built up in a dryer vent. Before I became lucid, I was stuffing mine face with ice cream sandwiches, cookies, and other desserts. Immediately remembering the Dream Views task, I began to look for an Easter Egg. No more than five seconds later, I spotted an indigo Easter Egg about the size of mine fist. I floated towards it, grabbed it with mine right hand, and popped it open. In the egg was a miniature football with a typical pattern of black and white hexagons, and an egg-shaped wiffle ball. I was rather confused by this, as I am really not a sports person.
After that, I attempted to do the Advanced Task, but could not remember what it was. In mine delirious state of mind, I thought the Advanced Task was "cast a spell", so I was trying to do magick. Mine memories are far too hazy to remember what happened after that.
In a separate dream after that, I found mineself in the lounge of a house I lived in when I was very little. I spontaneously became lucid when I found mineself walking right through the wall and into the pebbles that bordered the side of the house. To mine left, there was a tall tree stump shaped like a crocodile's mouth. It kept opening and snapping shut. Remembering the Advanced Task, I extended mine right arm, palm open, toward the stump, and soon after the makeshift mouth opened wide, sprouting a leafless tree with curly branches bearing round, transparent fruit of various colours. I picked a bite-sized, pink fruit from the tree and popped it in mine mouth. It was salty!
After that was done with, I set off to complete the Bonus Task. I walked to the front of the house and prepared to open a portal to outer space with mine Dream Chalk, but before I could do so I either woke up or fell back into non-lucidity; I do not remember which.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Aristaeus!

Now go post some ideas in the lucid task club and wow us  ::teeth::

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for  dream_: 



I found a baby and decided what to do. I met my friend and told her and showed the baby. Then said  it cant be true. Its a dream. Count fingers  a lot. It was the most charming baby in the world and I wanted to be with her but I decided to grow a plant with mellow elephants (like in CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE OF MEATBALLS 2. I looked at the ground and the plant became growing. It has long sharp leaves and at last appeared a box or a flower. The box was opening and several watermelon - elephants jumped on my palm. They were the size of a nut or so. They were alive and moved. So funny with the trunks!!! I wanted more and another green elephants jumped from the box and I awoke.

----------


## StephL

> It has long sharp leaves and at last appeared a box or a flower. The box was opening and several watermelon - elephants jumped on my palm. They were the size of a nut or so. They were alive and moved. So funny with the trunks!!! I wanted more and another green elephants jumped from the box and I awoke.



 :For Xox:  Adorable dream, she!! 
I can vividly imagine it - soo sweet!


Finally something from me as well - the "prank" basic - mainly happy I finally became lucid!
I was talking to a little girl - maybe 7 years - and explaining some maths to her, when the realization came.
Thinking of the task - I kept talking for a little while, and then played the most stupid prank on her - just shouting booooh and jumping up and down and making faces.

She squeaked and jumped back and then started crying and quite bitterly.
There was a mirror on the wall, and I looked at myself, and what looked back was a really fierce human-bear-mix face.  ::holyshit:: 
The picture became blurry, while normalizing concerning the humanity of it - I decided to leave that be, and went out.

On a parking lot with pebbles some small plants were growing. Among them a little group of green bulbs, maybe 5 cm in height, and with red stars on top of them - almost like these pinned on fake cactus flowers.
I knelt down and tried to hypnotize them into magnificence - nope.
They just ignored me.
And I woke up.

Next time I will try other things - like telling them what to do, or pretend-remembering, that it was just the time for them to go into seasonal transformation, or do some turning away from and back to them.
Not just staring, in any case - I should know better by now ..

----------


## OldBlue646

Do we post the tasks of the month experience here or wait to be accepted to the group?

----------


## chajadan

I post first and then go request to join and submit the direct link to my post to make it quicker on them, though you can get by with any order, just both are required.





> Do we post the tasks of the month experience here or wait to be accepted to the group?

----------


## OldBlue646

Before I went to sleep I made it a goal to complete the basic tasks of the month. I had planned to ask the first DC I saw for my Easter egg and planned to crack it over his head to kill two birds with one stone. I was flying in an LD with a friend (This is the first time Ive ever seen an DC fly) when I remembered the basic tasks of the month. I slightly woke up and remained still and pulled of a DEILD. I woke up in my parents house and apparently this was a pretty messed up LD because when I opened my door and went downstairs my mom had left my dad in the middle of the night. My dad was emotionally distraught, but I knew that in reality my parents were still happily married. I asked him for my Easter egg and he gave me a look of anger and confusion and said, What?!. Knowing I couldnt get him to give me an Easter egg I just decide to prank him. I grabbed a normal egg out of the fridge, went to where he was by the stairs, and cracked it over his head. As the yoke ran down his face, he gave me a look of utter sadness, like I just made the worst day of his life ten times more miserable. I knew none of it was real, but I felt bad and hugged him and said, happy lucid day. He smiled and responded with the same phrase. At that moment my sister came down stairs and I asked her for an Easter egg. She gave me one of those shitty light blue Easter eggs that snap together like the ones you hunt for as a kid. This was insanely realistic because of course when I opened the egg it was empty. I guess my mind told me that she had already eaten the chocolate inside, something Im pretty sure that actually happened before. I tried to fly upstairs to find another egg in her room to see if I could find something else in one of them, but the dream became unstable and I woke up. I tried to stay still to attempt another DEILD. I heard a loud rumbling noise and figured I would transition into another LD, but I guess the excitement of completing the tasks woke me up.

----------


## OldBlue646

Thanks

----------


## OpheliaBlue

haha, nice dream oldblue, congrats on the TOTMs!!

I love how you were pretty sure that your sister probably ate your candy in real life at some point  ::chuckle::

----------


## OldBlue646

> haha, nice dream oldblue, congrats on the TOTMs!!
> 
> I love how you were pretty sure that your sister probably ate your candy in real life at some point



Haha thanks, my DC sister  unfortunately lives up to her namesake. She pranked me back as soon as I pranked my dad. Must be my subconscious screwing back with me.

----------


## chajadan

So I tried an oneirogenic mix of amino acids as per this thread here: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-aids...ml#post2097207

I attempted the bonus task but not successfully. I thought hey, let's go out to space, and I began to rise towards the atmosphere. As I rose, points of light of many stars started to pierce through a dark cape of what seemed to be trees. The stars were definitely very beautiful, but I didn't quite make it off the planet. Felt like I got kinda close though.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Really hoping for an LD! It's been like a month! Fuck these dryspells!

----------


## chajadan

> Fuck these dryspells!



Yeah, they do bite. I recommend doing some dryspell research, here and on google. There's gotta be a rhyme and reason for 'em. Sleep habits, nutrition, stress, etc. I would say maybe they are more common during times when you don't want to wake up in the mornings?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I would say maybe they are more common during times when you don't want to wake up in the mornings?



That's been my biggest issue lately. Gotta get them buns up on outta bed huh!

----------


## chajadan

If I had to guess it's more an issue of needing to get those buns inta bed earlier!  ::doh::   :buns:

----------


## FryingMan

> Really hoping for an LD! It's been like a month! Fuck these dryspells!



Yeah, F them hard.  Lucid moments don't satisfy now, my new standard for "acceptable" LD is one where I have enough awareness/memory to attempt a TOTM, and it's going on a month since one of those...

----------


## Phantox

Basic task II seems real interesting. I'm gonna try it when I realize I'm dreaming again. Wish me luck

----------


## OpheliaBlue

/me wishes all the TOTMers the best of luck!!

----------


## OldBlue646

I had a false awakening in my room and all my lights were on. I had headphones on blasting classical music for some reason. I’m still not aware that it’s a dream. I “go back to sleep” with my lights on and transition into another dream. I’m in a construction yard working on this half built building and for some reason I’m smoothing out this sand/ dirt with a white towel (I guess my mind told me I was smoothing out the foundation?). I see a DC doing the same thing. I ask him what we’re supposed to be doing and he gave me an answer that didn’t pertain to my question. At that moment I check my hands, instantly know, then turn around and jump in the air. My flying wasn’t as smooth as it usually is so I knew the dream was unstable and I had limited time to complete a task of the month. The half built buildings around me and all the sand on the ground remind me of a post apocalyptic world, perfect setting for a tornado. While looking in the distance during flight I shout “tornado”. Nothing happens. I shout it again and one emerges then quickly disappears. I start screaming tornado and after shouting it a few times this massive tornado appears. As I fly towards it I’m in awe of the detail. Instead of a funnel type it’s more like a massive cylinder. It was black, grey, and had electricity surging all around it. This thing is screaming from the wind cutting the air. I’ve never seen a tornado in person but this was incredibly realistic. For a better story I try to fly into this tornado, but as soon as I got remotely close it flung me back in the opposite direction, hurling me through the air like a rag doll. As I’m thrown through the air I almost transition into non-lucidity so I briefly wake up. I attempt a DEILD but my body was in an uncomfortable position so I woke up.

----------


## SinisterDezz

/me wishes the TotMers even better luck than Ophelia because Dezz is cooler

----------


## KarmaSangye

LUCID
* The dream started in my apartment complex at night in the parking lot. I was hanging out with some friend when I suddenly asked my self the question, am I dreaming? I thought at first there is no way I am dreaming this is to real, but you never know unless you check. I plugged my nose and yes I could breath, I am dreaming!! Then I started to fly showing everybody I was with that it is possible and they should do it to. Then I ended up in a house or apartment whatever thinking task of the month! I walked into a room where there was a bowl of fruit on the table. I also noticed statues of Mary and Jesus set up in this room, I thought strange that I am dreaming of them. It's always good to see holy beings in your dream no matter from what tradition I thought. 

Then I started to transform actual fruits that exist until fantasy fruits that don't. At first the fruits appeared to be alter version of real fruits, but then eventually I manage to conjure something which seemed very alien. This fruit actually moved and appeared to be alive. I thought ok now I eat, but since it was alive I couldn't bring myself to do it. It looked just like a mango turned inside out that was alive, disgusting. I thought mmm well I came this far and I will probably still get my wings anyway haha. 

Then after being done with all of that I remember talking to my brother about I hope he remember being lucid with me. As we were talking about how amazing it is to be lucid in the dream state. I had this incredible sense of calm, clarity, and power, thinking this is all a projection of my mind, this is my world.

After this I skipped to a scene where I was walking out of my kitchen. Then I turned around and asked all the older ladies in attendance. Would you all like to see something amazing? One of the ladies no we do need to doing that again. I think she was calling me out about showing off. I walked out of place and strolled around what seemed to be a place similar to Paris. I noticed the French lady from the movie inception, Leo's dead wife. I talked with her for a minute about something I now can't remember. Then again proceed to convict somebody that this is all a dream. I tried to fly a couple times until I got it. Then what happens next is strange, seeing in the reflection of a mirror that I was actually I robot. Someone said I comment like not now then shut me down with a remote. Then when that happened I was me again looking at the shut down robot strange.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I have missed DV! Making my grand return with a 5-in-1.  :Party: 
(Although I'm not sure if my flying through space counts as 'swimming'...)
Here's the DJ entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/~+dr...onth%5D-57296/
And here's an excerpt:

*Spoiler* for _Five Tasks of April_: 



I tried to focus on the visuals and found myself  standing inside the classroom. It was mostly white, with some kids'  pictures on the walls, and a large set of yellow drawers. I decided I  was going to leave a floral decoration in the classroom for the kids, to  complete the *Advanced Task i - Spring  Flora: Using any means necessary, create a unique plant (unique foliage,  flowers, fruit or function) that does not exist in real life.* I  held my hands together and then slowly moved them apart, and a flower  began to form between them. The twined green stem grew upwards in a  twisting motion. Green bushy leaves sprouted on top, and red flowers  bloomed in pine cone shapes. Small red berries appeared as a final  touch. I conjured a vase and placed the flowers inside.

I went outside and found myself on a city street. My vision became a  little blurry. I checked my hand and saw two of my fingers were bent out  of shape. I tried to stabilise the dream by spinning, rubbing my hands,  and saying "increase lucidity" and "increase clarity." My vision  returned to normal.
I decided it was time to create a tornado for the *Advanced Task ii - Spring Weather: Alter the weather by summoning a tornado.* I  moved my arms in a twirling motion and the wind began to blow and twist  around me. Trees were uprooted and cars started flying. I kept twirling  my arms and I looked to the sky as I was lifted up the middle of the  wind tunnel. The sky became starry, and I left the tornado and the world  behind me as I flew beyond Earth's atmosphere.

I flew through the darkness looking for a parallel universe, for the *Bonus  Task - International Astronomy Day: Get to outer space using any means  necessary. "Swim" in space to your favorite planet or celestial object.*
I saw an Earth-like planet in the distance and  propelled myself towards it. I entered through a portal, I can't  remember its exact function, but it had something to do with calibrating  gravity for people visiting from other dimensions. I landed on the  ground and noticed that some elements of the planet were reversed. There  was grass growing above my head. All around, the sky was orange like a  sunset, but apparently that was the normal colour of the daytime sky.

I saw my *brother* and realised it was his parallel self. I  considered talking to him or trying to meet my own parallel self, but I  decided to try to complete all the tasks of the month before I woke up,  so I thought about what I could do for the *Basic Task i - April Fool's Day: Prank a DC any way you want and record the reaction.*
Bro was standing on the edge of a marshy swamp,  about to don some boots so he could cross. I decided to prank him by  stealing his boots... I'm not sure why I thought that was a good April  Fools' Day joke, but it was the first thing I thought of. I started  flying to gain momentum, then I flew past him and grabbed his boots. I  flew into the sky and looked down at him. He looked a bit peeved and was  waiting for me to come back, but when he realised I wasn't going to, he  admitted defeat and started wading through the mud barefoot.

I flew back down to land and noticed there were some anthropomorphic  animals walking around - the ones I remember were two dogs and a frog.
I looked around for an Easter egg, for the *Basic Task ii - Easter: Find an Easter Egg and open it. Report what's inside.* I  saw one of the dogs holding a large egg, but it looked more like a real  egg, like how dinosaur eggs look in movies. The dog handed the egg to  me, and I cracked it in half. Most of the inside was empty space, but  there was a tiny creature sitting inside that looked like a cartoon  human. Most of its features were adult-like, but it was curled up like a  baby, and had a huge round pregnant-looking belly. Its face looked male  with beard stubble.
I looked around to see if I could find who the baby belonged to. I saw someone who looked like my friend *Jodie*,  and she explained that human babies were grown in eggs on this planet.  At first, she made it seem like it seem like it was her baby, but when I  tried to give her the baby, she denied it was hers and walked away.

----------


## StephL

Oh WOW ~Dreamer~!!
Stay with us, please - you're a wonderful inspiration!!
flowers (1).gif

----------


## OldBlue646

My dream starts off in my room. I’m extremely tired and on the verge of falling asleep, but I need to go to the bathroom. I struggle to get out of bed. I do a nose plug and have myself convinced that my nose is stuffed so it’s not accurate. I barely get out my door and collapse by the stairs outside my room. At this point I’m crawling to the bathroom. When I finally make it to the bathroom it’s blocked by about six to eight chairs from my dining room. After moving the last chair that blocked the toilet, dust gets all over me and I’m pretty upset at this point. After using the restroom, I have just as hard of a time getting back to my room as I did going to the bathroom. When I make it back to my bed I noticed all of that took way too much effort. 

I knew then I was dreaming. I slightly wake up so I stayed still and chained it into a DEILD. I start feeling heavy vibrations and peoples voices saying I don’t even know what, but I just reminded myself to stay cool and I’ll become lucid. I get through the voices and vibrations. Now that I’m aware I’m solely focused on the task of the month. 

I phase through my room door, fly downstairs, phase through my front door and make it to the street. There are palm trees, plants, and flowers all over the place in front of all my neighbors’ houses. It’s almost like a jungle planted by a professional gardener. I try to summon a flower standing at a grill cooking burgers. I fail miserably. I walk down a cul-de-sac that intersects my street and approach a garden in front of one of the houses. I see a blue bonnet and a red flower (Maybe a red sage). I grab the blue bonnet with my left hand and the red sage like flower with my right and start pulling. As I notice them stretching I turn around and walk a couple houses down. When I turn around the flowers are twisted around each other so now I have this long, twisted red and blue flower rope that almost looks like DNA. I start whipping this thing around to see if anything interesting would happen. Nothing did, so I dropped it and had a false awakening. I felt like I completed the task but I go back outside anyways to try and alter more plants. One plant just had two big leaves and that was it. I stared at it and it the two leaves started growing at a rapid pace. I look at a palm tree but it doesn’t alter. I have a couple more false awakenings then unfortunately wake up for real. I’m really trying to make these TOTM stories interesting to read, but I’m still pretty new at LD control. Hopefully with more practice I can preset my intentions, come up with some awesome ideas, and bring them to life when lucid.

----------


## PennyRoyal

I've got to get my recall back up to par before i start attempting tasks.. but I have to say.. I'm disappointed that I can't read all the hilarious attempts about laying eggs this year  :tongue2:

----------


## Phantox

> .... I said "Here I come!" and saw a boat speeding towards me. Suddenly a helicopter comes and its rotors cause me to get blown away. I pretend I'm taking apart an easter egg and suddenly become lucid.
> I'm floating on the water and at the tip of my fingers, an easter egg that looks like a yellow bunny. I remember the water being deep. I opened the easter in half. The bottom portion had a green toy or figurine. The top portion had a yellow and tan toy/figurine. I took them both out and bit into each. It hurt my tooth because they were a hard plastic. I looked at them and read their information on the back of the toys. It said where they were made, by what company, copyrights, etc. I came to shore onto a facility and thought I'd prank a dream character. I said "I want a person to be here" and as I walked, I saw my cat Lucy. I added, "a person that's not Lucy!" I stepped up to the facility doors and a man asked me to identify. I know I've been there before and knew what to do and say. I said my name and that I was wearing black. I took off my duty belt which didn't have anything on it and stepped through. I saw a janitor, who was old and fat and told him to follow me outside. My plan was to make him go outside and have to get access to the facility again. He was suspicious of me and said "If you're trying to make me come out, I have a badge to get in" he then proceeded to tell me how the badge was not his and he actually stole it. I yelled at him to give me the badge but he ran away, outside of the facility and into some sort of cave. I lost lucidity and started yelling at nothing for a badge then slowly started to wake up.



4/23/2014 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

Wow, ~dreamer~, all 5 in one night? Awesome!  ::sunflower:: 

Great dreams yall!

----------


## Thena

Had a brief lucid dream yesterday that didn't last long enough for me to hit the tasks, but I had a much longer one this morning where I covered both advanced tasks and the bonus task.





> Remembering the tornado task, I step out through the back door and look to the east. The sky is sunny, but as I focus, storm clouds appear. Then I watch the tornado form in the distance. It comes towards me as the base widens. I listen for the sounds of the storm, remembering that it's supposed to sound somewhat like a train. Instead, I hear thunder and… is that the score from the movie "Twister?" I just watched that movie the other night, and I really did like the music. I reach out to measure the width of the tornado with my hands – and find myself back indoors, holding a coiled-up rug.
> 
> I put the rug down and find a flower pot. It's already filled with soil, and I drop a single seed into it. Nothing happens at first, so I wave my hands over the pot as if I can make it grow. A single stalk shoots out, followed by two more, but there's nothing on them. I force the shoots to retreat back into the soil and come back as something more interesting. The second time, it comes out with a single daffodil. Much better. I wonder if there's anything else I can get out of this that would be more interesting, so I send the daffodil back into the soil. On the third try, an oak tree starts growing out of the pot and shoots upwards. My first thought is that I should climb it, since climbing trees is something I've done before in lucid dreams but it's not something I can do in waking life anymore.
> 
> This tree isn't so easy to climb, as the branches are too far apart for me to get both a handhold or a foothold, but I manage to get up into it. I look up and see stars above me, which reminds me of the bonus task. Could I climb the tree all the way up into space?… I watch as the planets zoom past me, first Mars, then Jupiter and Saturn, until I get to my destination: the moons of Uranus. I picked this planet because its moons have Shakespearean names, and one of them happens to be my given name. I land on "my" moon, which seems awfully tiny. It's like I'm standing on a large boulder. I stay on it for three orbits around the planet. This starts to get a little boring after a while, so I start spinning to see where I end up at random. I find myself on the surface of a moon. This time, the moon is large enough that I can see the lunar landscape all the way to the horizon. The sky above me is dark and full of stars. I can even see Jupiter and at this distance, it's as large as the sun appears on Earth.

----------


## OldBlue646

I managed to have the longest LD I've ever had today. The stabalization techniques from the Dream Views podcast helped out a lot. I managed a couple tasks so I'm pretty exited. Bonus Task and Jack and the Beanstalk TOTY - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

/me is a little behind, sorry

Wings coming soon

----------


## woblybil

> /me is a little behind, sorry
> 
> Wings coming soon



The Dr told me to lay off the wings for awhile anyways..
But every since I got home from that hospital my dreams are a wreck...   :Sad:

----------


## Irreo

Hi there,

I'm happy to say that I managed to achieve one basic task. Not sure if I have to complete the two of them to do the things on the Control Panel, but honestly right now I don't care, because I'm not an experienced LDer and even if this was a short (1-2 min) dream, I enjoyed it.


I think I had some rounds of FAs. It was around 8 in the morning and I was trying to get lucid after 8-9 hours of sleep. I woke up at 7am, 7.40, 8.10 ... and from this last dream I woke up around 8.45.

So, in my dream, or chain of small dreams, I was also waking up and trying to sleep back. One of those times on my nose pinch RC I realized I was dreaming. The room was dark, I could feel myself really sleepy, and it was the room of a house I used to live almost 20 years ago.

I went to the room door, which was closed. I was happy to see that sunlight was trying to enter the door. I though "Well... let's see what I find next...". I told to myself that it was a mistake to think that, because then the dream could take control. Well, nothing happened. I headed to the room that was used by my father, all sunlight.

This building was a 17 story one, and we lived on the 17th floor. I headed to the balcony, and went outside. I could clearly see all the cars down there, people, and the landscape with mountains. It was all clear, with light, and vivid, as I remember.

I was about to jump down, but as this is something "big" I pinched nose again, and also tried some dream control. I looked at one of those big electric cables towers, it was green and it was on mountain area. Looking at it and using my mind I crushed it. It went down as if it was made of paper. Funny thing is it didn't make any noise, and I also noticed this as strange in the dream.

"Well, lets do this", and I jumped. I felt the gravity on my body and stomach, and when I was some meters to hit the ground I just went horizontal, flying. I started screaming in joy, like in a roller-coaster.

Now, I remembered the TOTM, and that I wanted to prank a DC. I stoped there and "landed" next to a pedestrian crossing on the street. To be honest I though on what pranks to do before, and this one I though about 1-2 weeks ago. There was a man there, and I called him: "hey!, man, could you help me?". As he walked towards me, the floor under him vanished (as if some hidden sewer entrance was there) and he just fell to water (I heard the splash). I laughed, walked to the hole edge and gave him my hand: "Sorry man, I was just pranking you.. here (hand), and don't worry it's a sunny day, you'll dry soon".

Suddenly all starts to go dark and I wake up. By the way the darkness came as I was looking at the hole, which was dark and with no aparent shape. When looking at it and while going to help the man out, I noticed that the dream world, the one I was not looking at anymore, started to vanish.

That's all  ::mrgreen::

----------


## woblybil

OK-I ready for next month's TOTM's, I been doping off here... Need a real challenge to see I still have what it takes  ::yddd::

----------


## NyxCC

Another last min go with the egg task, got mixed with advanced unintentionally. 





> This time, I decide to just think of it rather than use hand summon to make the egg appear, then look to my side. There is a weird looking plant which is decorated with eggs. I pick a purple colored egg from the plant and remind myself to break it. Yet, the egg feels hollow and light and I'm afraid there won't be anything inside. I hold it for a while trying to make it a bit heavier and fill it with something to see. The egg remains light and I now worry that if I don't hurry up, these mental efforts will make it transform to something else, so go ahead and break it. The initial impression is that there is nothing inside, but as I examine the small pieces of egg shell fallen in, I notice there are a number of miniature banknotes inside the egg.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

money?! sweeeet

we need to vote for May's TOTMs in the task club huh

----------


## chajadan

where do those votes take place and who can participate

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> where do those votes take place and who can participate



In the lucid task club where we've been posting suggestions for May. I've never done it as a vote, I always just posted them. But in the past they were voted on, and it was suggested that we vote again. So everyone who has completed a TOTM for April can vote for May.

edit: Dreamer and NyxCC have already kicked off the voting: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ml#post2099288

----------


## StephL

Oohm - I don't see any votings up that thread, Ophelia?
Could you help me to find the action, please?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I didn't make it a poll, if that's what you're asking. Just narrow it down to your faves and post them in the suggestions thread.

----------


## woblybil

Hooboy. I can see a lot of [Spoiler's] coming this month, It's going to get downright evil..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hold on to your hallucinations folks, May TOTMs coming soon!!

They be here: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ay-2014-a.html

----------

